# 1971 Dino mini restoration



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a Dino that I did some time back! I've posted this before, but accidentally removed it so here it is again!






Thanks for looking!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job Jesse :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent work Jesse :argie:

Beautiful car!

Jamie


----------

